# NKP 765



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A very nice video of NKP #765. A beautiful Berkshire.

Warning- This video is 1 hour long

Click on full screen. Video is very clear. And enjoy.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...778F491B0A6E40895B7F778F491B0A6E408&FORM=VIRE


----------

